# Shower Glass Door Water Leaks out



## ccpyue (Nov 9, 2016)

I newly installed a glass shower cubicle. The shower glass door has two hinges. When shower, water leaks out from the lower hinge. I looked up that hinge, and found 3 gaps in between the hinge that can let water pass through. I talked to the shower glass installer, he said water leaks out is normal.

I spent several thousand dollars for a leaking shower door? There must be something we can do to stop water leaking out.

Anyone has similar problem and found a solution? or any Shower Glass Door experts can help me on this?

(see photo attached)


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 10, 2016)

Then tell him, if it is SO NORMAL, install it in his wife's shower, and bring you one that doesn't leak.


----------



## ccpyue (Nov 10, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> Then tell him, if it is SO NORMAL, install it in his wife's shower, and bring you one that doesn't leak.




I know everyone will get upset. Me too. But the installer already got the money. What can I do? I can only try to find a solution to solve this problem (sign!), there must be one.


----------



## havasu (Nov 10, 2016)

Redirecting the flow of water is my only idea.


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 10, 2016)

ccpyue said:


> I know everyone will get upset. Me too. But the installer already got the money. What can I do? I can only try to find a solution to solve this problem (sign!), there must be one.



How did you come by this "installer"?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 10, 2016)

Take the photo and find other installers and see if they think something is missing.


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 11, 2016)

Do these look like your hinges?

http://crlaurence.com/crlapps/showl...y=39326:39379:34247:34304&ModelID=34305&pom=0

If so, they are also available in an adjustable model.


----------



## ccpyue (Nov 14, 2016)

Hello,  thank you very much for all the input. Still have to deal with the installer to find a way to solve this problem. I just wonder when people designed this hinges, they should aware that gaps in between the hinges definitely let water leaks out. Why they still go ahead to produce them?


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 14, 2016)

Unfortunately there are more things wrong here, than right, and little have to do with the hinges.

As previously mentioned, you can redirect the water. But the bigger question is, did anyone talk to you about the direction of the shower heads, and their placement, in relation to the eventual enclosure of the shower?

Someone had to have measured for the encl. because these are tempered glass with specific cut-outs for the hinges.

Are there the same "holes" in both the upper and lower hinges, as mounted and why did they use the adjustable model of the hinges, which inherently create the gapping you are complaining about.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 17, 2016)

I would be talking with the installer. Perhaps since they are adjustable they can be closed  more tightly together. If your installer refuses to help, it might be worth your time to hire a different installer to adjust the doors or solve the problem. In the mean time, redirect your shower head away from the door; or possibly change shower head to one that is more directional. Hopefully that would only be temporary until the problem is resolved.


----------



## ccpyue (Nov 18, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> I would be talking with the installer. Perhaps since they are adjustable they can be closed  more tightly together. If your installer refuses to help, it might be worth your time to hire a different installer to adjust the doors or solve the problem. In the mean time, redirect your shower head away from the door; or possibly change shower head to one that is more directional. Hopefully that would only be temporary until the problem is resolved.



I already adjust the shower head to other direction, it helps a bit. Talked to the installer, he said these hinges are non-adjustable; and cannot change to other type of hinge because the glass door already cut for this type of hinge.

Nothing we can do unless we replace the whole glass door.


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 18, 2016)

ccpyue said:


> I already adjust the shower head to other direction, it helps a bit. Talked to the installer, he said these hinges are non-adjustable; and cannot change to other type of hinge because the glass door already cut for this type of hinge.
> 
> Nothing we can do unless we replace the whole glass door.



Ask for the name of the hinge and the supplier.

With that information you can obtain a cut sheet for the hinge, and probably a PDF which will detail the gaps you find so offensive, as well as research other hinges available that will fit your installation.

It's not just the door, it's also the fixed panel the hinge is mounted to.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 18, 2016)

This guy offers to help, give him a call or send him pictures.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSyOTGEI_B0[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 19, 2016)

ccpyue said:


> ...Talked to the installer, he said these hinges are non-adjustable; and cannot change to other type of hinge because the glass door already cut for this type of hinge.
> 
> Nothing we can do unless we replace the whole glass door.


This does not make sense. Someone installed those hinges poorly. If not the installer, then his vendor. If not his vendor, then the factory. Someone should make it right - at no additional cost to you.
Another good reason to not pay in full until satisfied.


----------

